

Essential Apps of 2011 - pg
http://www.wired.com/reviews/category/apps/essentials-apps

======
rasur
Garageband? Really? I mean, I _suppose_ one persons "essential" is another's
"total and utter waste of time, space and energy", but.. I respectfully
disagree with it's placement on the list.

------
mmx
Didn't see anything health related in there, hoping to change that this year.

~~~
jimmyjim
Very impressive. Besides your very clever ploy to get us all to see your
profile for the link ;-), the landing page is beautifully well done. I found
it immediately useful for my own purposes.

~~~
pinaceae
but your comment is even more clever as it raises awareness of his profile
link and about that "beautiful" landing page.

as a certified paranoid person I wonder...

~~~
mmx
haha, wow, I made my comment at 1:30am and passed out soon after, I don't know
Jim but I see what you're saying.

------
itsnotvalid
Most of the apps are iOS based (or at least what their screenshots suggested).
The team should have called it iOS essential apps of 2011.

~~~
mdc
Having an iOS version is a lot different than being iOS based. I use Dropbox,
Instapaper and Pandora on iOS, but I use the web-based version from my laptop
just as often.

I think many if not most people, especially in Wired's audience, access these
tools from multiple platforms. If you had a list of "essential" desktop apps
or web services, would you exclude those which also had an iOS version because
they weren't exclusively on your target platform?

------
waterlesscloud
I'm finding Spotify to be infinitely more essential than Pandora. And I'm even
paying the subscription fee to use it.

